# For the guys



## GB (Nov 16, 2010)

OK this is kind of a weird thing to post in a food forum, but you are the people I trust will all sort of things so I am looking for your suggestions here too.

I am growing my beard again. Last time I had a beard I was still in my hippy phase and really did not put too much time or effort into grooming it. This time around I am looking for a more professional look than the scraggly look I had previously. To that end I am in the market for a beard and mustache trimmer. I have been on Amazon looking at different reviews and I can not find one that I feel I can trust. They all seem to have a bunch of great reviews, but also a lot of lousy reviews. 

So I come to you, my friends, to find out what you use for a trimmer and if you would recommend it.


----------



## Alix (Nov 16, 2010)

Heh heh heh...you're going to laugh, but take this seriously. Get a LADIES trimmer. Really.


----------



## GB (Nov 16, 2010)

Why a ladies trimmer Alix?

And I am guessing a ladies trimmer does not have the beard attachments I would need


----------



## snickerdoodle (Nov 16, 2010)

Alix said:


> Heh heh heh...you're going to laugh, but take this seriously. Get a LADIES trimmer. Really.


 
 My dh uses mine to trim his beard! It's actaully a bikini trimmer   It has 5 settings to adjust how close you want to trim.  

Also, if you post a message titled "For the guys", you can expect most of us women-folk to peek at it  It's like telling a kid not to push any buttons on a control panel of sorts. And you know we have input on everything, EVERYTHING


----------



## GB (Nov 16, 2010)

I actually sort of did that on purpose Snickerdoodle. I figured that would happen and that I would get some great advice from the ladies as well


----------



## forty_caliber (Nov 16, 2010)

GB, 

I use this one.  Works great for me.  Twist and lock length setting so there are no adapters to lose.  Vacuums up the hair as it cuts. 

.40


----------



## Hoot (Nov 16, 2010)

You mean a fairly short beard or one like mine?
...This photo was taken in March of 2010 at our Spring Rendezvous.
http://ovpr.us/100_0287%20(Medium).jpg
Reason I ask is I don't trim mine, but if I were to, I would use those  small trimming scissors. I believe it would allow more control, although  I am certain it would take longer.


----------



## GB (Nov 16, 2010)

Thanks .40. That is one of the ones I was looking at. The bad reviews say the vacuum gets clogged and eats up the battery really fast and also that the blades do a poor job of cutting. Have you noticed any of those problems?

Hoot, that is quite impressive! I am going for a little bit of a shorter look. I do not want to temp my kids with a ladder to climb up my face.


----------



## snickerdoodle (Nov 16, 2010)

forty_caliber said:


> GB,
> 
> I use this one. Works great for me. Twist and lock length setting so there are no adapters to lose. Vacuums up the hair as it cuts.
> 
> .40


 
Nice!  Maybe it would be a nice christmas gift for dh.  My trimmer is purple so maybe he would like a more masculine trimmer .  So cool that it sucks up the hair while you trim!  That would help me out since he always leaves his trimmings in the sink with a few strays on the counter too


----------



## Rocklobster (Nov 16, 2010)

Wicked beard, Hoot! 
I just use a set of hair clippers. I run it through at a certain length and then clean it up with a set of small scissors.


----------



## Hoot (Nov 16, 2010)

GB, there is wisdom in your words.
Biggest problem I have of that nature is ever' now and then some gal wants to braid my beard. I just don't cotton to that.


----------



## GB (Nov 16, 2010)

Yeah I could see my daughter wanting to put braids and barettets and clips and little stuffed animals in it if she could. My son would just use it like tarzan with a vine.


----------



## GB (Nov 16, 2010)

Rocklobster said:


> I just use a set of hair clippers. I run it through at a certain length and then clean it up with a set of small scissors.


Tell me more about this Rocklobster. What kind of clippers do you use?


----------



## forty_caliber (Nov 16, 2010)

GB said:


> Thanks .40. That is one of the ones I was looking at. The bad reviews say the vacuum gets clogged and eats up the battery really fast and also that the blades do a poor job of cutting. Have you noticed any of those problems?
> 
> Hoot, that is quite impressive! I am going for a little bit of a shorter look. I do not want to temp my kids with a ladder to climb up my face.




I've never had any problems with it but I don't use it every day.  I only keep a "southern gentleman" mustache.   

.40


----------



## buckytom (Nov 16, 2010)

lol, snicker, i'm guessing your hubby has a goatee.


gb, i have the g380 (you can see it in the link .40 posted).

it does a decent enough job, but then i don't have a very thick beard when i grow one, so i don't need one with much horsepower. 

the battery lasts a decent amount of time, and it recharges in the base it's stored in, so that's not an issue. the biggest down side are that the comb attachments that you use to set the length too easily slide from one setting to another.

hth.


----------



## GB (Nov 16, 2010)

Thanks. .40 and BT. That helps. I will not use mine daily either. I will probably be able to get away with once a week or twice at the most.


----------



## Rocklobster (Nov 16, 2010)

GB said:


> Tell me more about this Rocklobster. What kind of clippers do you use?


 
Just your standard barbers clippers for men. They come with plastic attatchments that are used to clip to certain lengths. I use a medium length attatcment and run it over my beard and moustachio in many different directions until I feel I have gotten it all to the same lengths. Then I use little scissors to clean up or, shape the edges. I may do this every two or three weeks. Then I use a regular shaver, every day or two, to shave the rest of my face. I don't have a full beard, though. Just the goatee/stash combo..I couldn't grow one. I could grow a wicked neck beard, but nothing on my face/cheeks.


----------



## Alix (Nov 16, 2010)

Sorry GB, I was driving to work. The reason I suggest the ladies' trimmer is because it has more variety in the lengths it will trim. It goes from VERY short to quite long (not as long as Hoot's though!) and is designed for coarser hair.  

They're a workhorse, and you can get one with a recharging cord so you don't need to worry about batteries. They come in pretty colours too!


----------



## snickerdoodle (Nov 16, 2010)

Alix said:


> Sorry GB, I was driving to work. The reason I suggest the ladies' trimmer is because it has more variety in the lengths it will trim. It goes from VERY short to quite long (not as long as Hoot's though!) and is designed for coarser hair.
> 
> They're a workhorse, and you can get one with a recharging cord so you don't need to worry about batteries. They come in pretty colours too!


 
That is the one I have too 

BT, hubby has a short beard usually, sometimes a goatee.


----------



## Alix (Nov 16, 2010)

Ken uses this model for his beard (and his head too) and it works very well. Easy to clean, and charges quickly.


----------



## GB (Nov 16, 2010)

Something tells me it would not trim as long as I would want Alix. I could not picture any lady having hair on their body anywhere, but their head, that would be as long as my modest beard. I had a friend who swore by his girlfriends electric razor for a short cut though. I gave him plenty of hell for using a cute hot pink razor for years!


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 16, 2010)

Alix said:


> ... it has more variety in the lengths it will trim. It goes from VERY short to quite long...





Not to be indelicate but I'm having trouble picturing why women might want to select the length of the hair they're trimming rather than shaving it off.


----------



## GB (Nov 16, 2010)

I am in the same boat Andy.


----------



## Alix (Nov 16, 2010)

GB, that particular shaver's variants are from about 1/8in to about 3/4in in length. I'm not LOOKING at it right now, but thats what I can recall. 

Andy, I'm going to try to answer delicately. Its a bikini trimmer, and it is now de rigueur to trim ALL areas. I understand men are also trimming all body hair to be "tidy".


----------



## snickerdoodle (Nov 16, 2010)

Alix said:


> GB, that particular shaver's variants are from about 1/8in to about 3/4in in length. I'm not LOOKING at it right now, but thats what I can recall.
> 
> Andy, I'm going to try to answer delicately. Its a bikini trimmer, and it is now de rigueur to trim ALL areas. I understand men are also trimming all body hair to be "tidy".


 
I would agree that it goes up to about 3/4 inch.  

I'm afraid I can't answer any more delicately than Alix on the other part


----------



## GB (Nov 16, 2010)

Ahhh that makes sense now Alix. Thanks


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 16, 2010)

Alix said:


> ...Andy, I'm going to try to answer delicately. Its a bikini trimmer, and it is now de rigueur to trim ALL areas. I understand men are also trimming all body hair to be "tidy". [/FONT]




I understand that.  What I don't understand is the various lengths.  I figured it would be either not trimmed at all or shaved.  

Are the different lengths a fashion statement?


----------



## Alix (Nov 16, 2010)

Ummm...well lets see. I'm afraid to delve too deeply into this! Its not an all or nothing proposition anymore. I don't think "fashion statement" is necessarily the best descriptor, but close enough. The current media trend is that we should all be trimmed etc. Check this link for a commercial that might illustrate better than I can.


----------



## snickerdoodle (Nov 16, 2010)

Andy M. said:


> I understand that. What I don't understand is the various lengths. I figured it would be either not trimmed at all or shaved.


 
You could apply that same statement to beards but usually it is desirable to have a trimmed beard because it looks more groomed.


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 16, 2010)

Gee Alix, thanks for the video.  That explains why the shrubs out front keep changing shape.


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 16, 2010)

snickerdoodle said:


> You could apply that same statement to beards but usually it is desirable to have a trimmed beard because it looks more groomed.



Not the same thing at all.  Beards, like hairdos are on display.


----------



## GB (Nov 16, 2010)

Actually Andy, I would agree with the ladies that it is the same thing. While beards and hairdos are on public display, the other is often on display as well, just (usually) for a smaller audience.


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 16, 2010)

GB said:


> Actually Andy, I would agree with the ladies that it is the same thing. While beards and hairdos are on public display, the other is often on display as well, just (usually) for a smaller audience.





Hmmm.  Never considered myself an audience.


----------



## GB (Nov 16, 2010)

Don't forget to applaud.


----------



## Alix (Nov 16, 2010)

Oh dear lord. I'm amazed at how delicate we've all been! I have to tell you, I'm supervising an exam right now. I think I've given myself an injury from stifling my laughter, and I REALLY have to go to the bathroom! Thanks a lot guys!


----------



## GB (Nov 16, 2010)

It has been quite a test of restraint.


----------



## Alix (Nov 16, 2010)

I KNOW! We all passed with flying colours!


----------



## FrankZ (Nov 16, 2010)

Not for nothing, but I use a small pair of scissors and a little comb.  Haven't worn a beard in years though, but the 'stache gets trimmed manually.


----------



## GB (Nov 16, 2010)

Wait...you color it?

(shoot did I just fail)


----------



## GB (Nov 16, 2010)

If I just has a stash I think that would be the way to go Frank.


----------



## Zhizara (Nov 16, 2010)

You guys are amazingly and delicately hilarious!


----------



## FrankZ (Nov 16, 2010)

GB said:


> If I just has a stash I think that would be the way to go Frank.




Next yer gonna want an electric knife to cut meat with.


----------



## GB (Nov 16, 2010)

Any excuse to get another knife!


----------



## CharlieD (Nov 16, 2010)

I don't know, I just picked one up in the Sam's club, it's been working for more that 15 years for me. Though nowadays I only get haircuts with that, as I do not trim my beard anymore.


----------



## CharlieD (Nov 16, 2010)

snickerdoodle said:


> You could apply that same statement to beards but usually it is desirable to have a trimmed beard because it looks more groomed.


 Not sure what you mean by all of the above, but I have not trimmed my beard in about 9 years or so, and am still very desirable, just ask my DW, and I do not mean dishwasher.


----------



## taxlady (Nov 16, 2010)

snickerdoodle said:


> My dh uses mine to trim his beard! It's actaully a bikini trimmer   It has 5 settings to adjust how close you want to trim.
> 
> Also, if you post a message titled "For the guys", you can expect most of us women-folk to peek at it  It's like telling a kid not to push any buttons on a control panel of sorts. And you know we have input on everything, EVERYTHING



But does that one trim nose and beard hairs?


----------



## taxlady (Nov 16, 2010)

My DH had a Wilkinson for about 10 years that he liked. Then it died and he went to the pharmacy and just picked up a Remington on sale for $20 or so. He likes it, but wishes it had come with maintenance instructions. It even has a shaver attachment for places you don't want to grow your beard. But, now that I told him about the vacuum option, he wants that.


----------



## buckytom (Nov 16, 2010)

Alix said:


> I understand men are also trimming all body hair to be "tidy".


 
it's called manscaping.

the older you get, the more hair grows everywhere but on your head.


----------



## Alix (Nov 16, 2010)

buckytom said:


> it's called manscaping.
> 
> the older you get, the more hair grows everywhere but on your head.



Its called testosterone, hairy rocks! Boo manscaping!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 17, 2010)

Okay, I believe I just stepped into the twilight zone...ROFL!!!

Not so delicate...some areas are tidied...not shaved, because the regrowth itches like mad.  I will never, ever do that again.

The Remington Lady Trimmer is narrower and easier to maneuver in smaller areas.  AND you can use the eyebrow shaper wit out the shield to trim nose hairs and those ear hairs...


----------



## snickerdoodle (Nov 17, 2010)

CharlieD said:


> Not sure what you mean by all of the above, but I have not trimmed my beard in about 9 years or so, and am still very desirable, just ask my DW, and I do not mean dishwasher.



I was referring to the general population, I happen to prefer the rugged look 



buckytom said:


> it's called manscaping.



I was waiting for someone to drop that term!  And there it is 



PrincessFiona60 said:


> Okay, I believe I just stepped into the twilight zone...ROFL!!!
> 
> Not so delicate...some areas are tidied...not shaved, because the regrowth itches like mad.  I will never, ever do that again.



Ditto to that sista!!  Never again.  Quite possibly the worst 2 weeks of my life


----------



## spork (Nov 18, 2010)

Hilarious thread, guys!

Our chiming ladies convince me that a pair of scissors is far too dangerous, and something with a motor in it is preferred.

Back when I had a goatee, I used a Panasonic ER389.  Superbly designed, travels well (no base station), variable length up to size 6.  Battery is NiCad, so eventually (maybe five years) it will die.  No question, I bought another.


----------



## CharlieD (Nov 18, 2010)

snickerdoodle said:


> I was referring to the general population, I happen to prefer the rugged look


 

  i was kind of joing there, well maybe promoting my self a  bit 



snickerdoodle said:


> Ditto to that sista!! Never again. Quite possibly the worst 2 weeks of my life


 
Looks nasty too, ehh. Natural look is the best.


----------

